

LDAP schema, LDIF tools for .NET - skradel
http://zetetic.net/blog/2009/09/01/zetetic-ldap---bringing-ldap-ldif-tools-to-net/
A new, open-source API for working with Lightweight Directory Interchange Format (LDIF) and LDAP.  Useful to almost anyone who does directory services in DotNET.
======
profquail
If you're doing LDAP on .NET, try these as well:

<http://www.codeplex.com/LINQtoAD>

<http://www.hookedonlinq.com/LINQ2LDAP.ashx>

------
dqofthefuture
Awesome tools!!!

